# Mashiro's Betta Journal



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

This is going to be a journal about all my bettas and how I change and evolve their tanks! I'll explain by captions under the pics, but please feel free to ask questions or leave advice! I need it! :-D











Here we have Maximus' 10g. I use Eco-Complete substrate and 2x 10w 6500k fluorescent bulbs for lighting. Theres Bacopa, Wisteria, Hornwort, Java Fern, Java Moss, some sort of Sword, and a Marimo Ball. I used Mopani wood as the hardscape.










This is Maximus. I found him at Petco listed as a Halfmoon. I think he's actually a feathertail. Nonetheless, he's gorgeous and has a very chill personality. He's my oldest at almost 3 years now.










Here is Ciel's 2.5g Mini Bow. I have it planted to keep the cycle more stable. It seems to work. The fast growing Wisteria is popping new sprigs every week. The Java Moss is doing well too. Also, I got duckweed growing in this tank somehow. o.0










Here's Ciel. He's nearly always flaring at me. When I brought the camera out, omg he went nuts at the thing. lol










Here's Claude, showing off the new thermometer that I got for not only his tank but everyone's! He's in a 5g Mini Bow.










And here's my latest capture! Gabriel! Right now he's in a 1.5g heated bowl. You can see where he nipped at his fins in shipping so until he heals up, I'm keeping him in a nice, clean warm bowl.










Gabriel even made a bubble nest!










And this... this is my latest project. I just started working on this today. I'm so excited. I have to wait 48 hours for the silicone to dry completely, but then... then we will continue.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Right, it's been 24 hours now and the silicone is dry, but the packaging recommends to wait another 24 hours until adding water.

Here's my plan thus far for setting it up. I still have a few things on the shopping list though.

I'm planning on buying this hood: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11252591&clickid=cart

Along with these bulbs: http://www.petco.com/product/111943/Zoo-Med-Ultra-Sun-Daylight-Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx

Then taking tin foil tape and taping the inside of the hood to make it a reflector for the lights. I've already done this with my other 10g and it seems brighter.

After that gets through the mail and gets here/setup, I order this list of plants:

3x bunches of Hornwort
3x bunches of Wisteria
3x pots of Dwarf Hair Grass
3x sprouted Dwarf Lily bulbs
3x small Marimo Balls

One of each in each division along with a small piece of Mopani wood that is currently soaking in a bucket.

I add the everything in the tank at once because I'm going to do a fish-in cycle with the plants. Once things stabilize I'll order 20 Red Cherry Shrimp and put 6 in each division. The remaining two shrimp will be the smallest shrimp out of the bunch and I will move them into my 10g with Maximus and wish them luck.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

As per TeteRogue's suggestion, a really good one at that, I added the black bars to the tops of the dividers and it really evened out the bow I was having with the mesh canvas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's an update for Maximus' 10g. I've finally beaten the Cyanobacteria using Erythromycin! I've also added Frogbit and Red Root Floater. Also, I took out the Bacopa because it was just falling apart and making a mess.

Here's the before:









And the after:


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Nice Fighting Fish.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Update on the progress of my tanks!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well guys, I woke up this morning to an Aquafarm filled with algae and a dead Claude.

He was my jumping for food, friendly, blue buddy. RIP Claude


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Claude. Your bettas are really handsome though!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw you had a Ciel too. Did you name them after Kuroshitsuji characters?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your condolences.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So now I'm on the look out for an EE male betta! I absolutely love the way they look and I'm dying for one!


----------

